# Dedicated to the Great Jim Reeves...



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

I was just a child when Jim reeves died, and it was the first time I ever saw my mother cry..she was a big fan...I was so young  I couldn't understand why she would by crying for someone she'd never met ...but I grew up with JR's music playing on the 'wireless'...and as an adult I actually came to like a lot of them myself  eventually... and  as everyone knows loads   have been covered by so many other modern artists...


So..post your favourite Jim Reeves songs here..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm not a big country music fan, but I always like this song by Jim.


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2015)

Quick story. After Jim was killed while flying his plane, I wrote a note to his wife, Mary because I was a huge Jim Reeves fan and had seen him perform 4 or 5 times as a young man. Several weeks later, I received a really nice short letter from her, but have never been able to find it because of moving so many times. I know we didn't and wouldn't have thrown it away, so it is here somewhere. I believe that she is also deceased now. 

My favorite Jim Reeves song:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

911great story...yes Jim's wife died alone in a nursing home in 1999

this may interest you 


http://www.auschwitz.dk/Jim.htm


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

In Distant drums of course he had the eternal line ''Mary Marry me"


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's Jim doing some great impressions of other Old time Country singers... Johnny Cash, Ernest Tubb, and a few more...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2015)

Here's a Video medley of Jim ''Live''..from the Grand Ol' Opry


----------



## oldman (Nov 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> 911great story...yes Jim's wife died alone in a nursing home in 1999
> 
> this may interest you
> 
> ...




WOW! She was only 70 when she did with Alzheimer's. My dad and I played and sang a lot of country music back when he and his brother (my uncle) were still alive. The song, "He'll Have To Go" was always one of my favorites because I am also a baritone and singing this song was easy for me. My dad would always ask us what song do we want to play and then he would like at me and say, we'll do that one later before I could even get it out. I first heard Jim sing on the West Virginia Music Jubilee or it was called something like that. It came out of Wheeling, WV on Friday or Saturday night about the same time as the Grand Ole' Opry and was heard on KDKA out of Pittsburgh. Those were the best of days for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2015)

Smoothest voice in the world.


----------

